# Property Rights



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This session is about property rights bigtime.....

Can you believe this????

HB 1239 just passed the house by a 3-1 margin.

If this bill becomes law....you will now be able to drive a vehicle anywhere during any open season as long as you have the landowners written permission.Plus the landowner can drive anywhere on his property while hunting.

Start looking for pickups driving right down the middle of a CRP field or up and down tree belts with hunters in the back.Jump a deer and step off the tailgate and start blazing away.

This could be the most dangerous bill in this session.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This needs killing in the Senate, sorry guys that think this is going to help the older hunters, it just opened up a can of worms that will encourage support come next session for a NO TRESPASS BILL!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the people that passed this didn't do it to help the disabled. The did it knowing full well how many landowners will be angry next legislative session. I fear they did it to tick off landowners for the sole purpose of gaining support for the auto posting bill. Simply more dirty underhanded politics.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman,
I totally agree with you. Yall need to get these "lawmakers" under control before you lose something that cannot be replaced.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

I got real nervous when I read this one. This will cause lots of pasture gates to be locked and I don't blame the landowners that do. My Dad and friends could not believe the number of road hunters they saw this past deer season. Seems like there was alot less "walkers" this past fall. This bill just gave these road hunters alot more road.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

What is the deal with these ridiculous bills being passed? Ken is it like this every time or is this a new thing? I am new to North Dakota and I just can't believe what I have been reading. All the reasons that I moved here for they are trying to take away. :******: :******:


----------



## p/b (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't think this one would pass the House. Let me shed a little light from what I know. The basis for it, from what I was told, was for transportation for some older hunters with weak knees!  Those folks are fairly well connected and were a little frustrated by the beating this was taking in the HNR committee. They must have gone to work on House members.

This is not, to my knowledge, being covertly supported by the "Do Not Trespass" supporters. Just because a legislator votes for two bills, don't be so quick to create imaginary lines tying things together. Its not that simple.

Your best bet is to 1.) Ask any legislator you know that supported it what the reason was for their support --- and listen to them, doggone it, don't chew on them! And 2.) See if there is any support for getting it amended to make it clear that it is only meant to expand the transport function such as we now have in the law allowing disabled deer hunters to hunt from their pickup. Then, if there is, 3.) Ask the various sportsmans groups lobbyists to get to work on modifying this bill to make sure it is transport only.

Can't, and don't want to, imagine what deer hunting will be like around here with a law like this!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The primary sponsor of this bill has already prepared an amendment (and discussed it with SNRC) that will:

1. Make it innapplicaple to deer rifle hunting; and

2. Suspend it during the deer rifle season for other than waterfowl.

Some of these "dumb, ridiculous, thoughtless" legislators are the best friends we have in Bismarck. Work with them, and they work with you. Don't work with them, and you stand, screaming at the top of your lungs, on the outside looking in. That's the way it works in the real world, not on internet sites.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe that something like this is even being considered, there is only one degree that should be assessed with something like this, I think if a person is handicapped that he could be allowed to do something like this, but maybe only limit it to atv's. What's going to be next?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is the root cause problem once again commercial interests!

Drive the hunter to the birds, be able to pick him up when he shoots his birds. There is more reason to allow off road driving for deer hunters than upland hunting!

Take a guy having a tree stand that he wants to move, or a portable shelter he may be hunting out of!

Come on guys it is not about a few older hunters. If we have a need to accommodate older hunters or those less mobile then amend and change the requirements in the disabled section not open this up to 4 Wheeler BAJA!

This is a bad concept that regardless of amendments is catering to commercial interests again, and will be abused by those already pushing the envelope. Allow the landowner to drive and do what he wants on his land but end it there!

Intent may be good but it is a poor bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Agreed for the above reasons and then some contact your legislators and let them know that this bill needs to be canned.


----------

